# Infuse : Quelle version et pourquoi ??



## Quazimir (2 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoaarr
Je viens de tester l'appli Infuse gratuite
Elle fonctionne bien pour certains fichiers mais pour d'autres on me demande de m'abonner à 7,99€ par an pour accéder à ces fichiers...mais j'ai aussi vu qu'il existe une version Pro à 12,99€
Quelle est donc la différence entre la version classique, la version avec abonnement et la version pro ?
Merci


----------



## Larme (5 Janvier 2017)

J'ai l'impression que celui moins cher est un achat périssable (dure un an) contrairement à l'autre.
Mais je ne sais pas réellement quelle est leur politique/historique. Par exemple, Infuse Pro 5 date de quelques mois, qu'en est-il de la version précédente ? À quelle vitesse font-ils de grosses mises à jours de ce type (en supprimant du coup la précédente), etc.


----------



## drs (5 Janvier 2017)

Voici l'explication trouvée sur les forums de FireCore (https://firecore.com/forum/topic/12868):

_*The features of Infuse Pro (In-App purchase) and Infuse Pro (paid app) are, and always will be the same.

There are few reasons why we chose to create 2 apps, but the main ones are listed below.

- In-App purchases allowed us to provide upgrade pricing for existing users ($2.99 instead of $9.99)
- Paid apps can be used for Family Sharing, In-App purchases cannot

A bit more info on the reasoning of why Infuse 3 is a paid upgrade at all can be found in the link below (Spoiler: license fees).
http://forum.firecore.com/topic/12526*_


----------



## Quazimir (6 Janvier 2017)

bon j'ai pris la version payante définitive...pas envie de raquer tous les ans même si ce n'est que 9€
J'espère juste que les maj de TVOs ne rentreront pas en conflit avec ma version d'Infuse...ou que les prochaines maj d'infuse seront gratuites..au moins la 1ere année,
Le système tout abonnement devient vraiment pénible pour moi...


----------



## zouzou80 (9 Janvier 2017)

Le tout gratuit n'existe pas ou bien il couvrira une partie de tes besoins.

Après maintes recherches et essais, mon choix s'est porte sur Infuse et je regrette pas un instant.
Le catalogue est génial, intelligent et editable.
Tous les formats vidéos sont pris en charge, jamais eu aucun problème de lecture.
Il se connecte à toute source accessible via le réseau. 

La qualité de lecture des vidéos est géniale également : pas de problème de latence ou décalage de son/images.


----------

